# Copying numbers from old Garmin GPS to new Raymarine unit



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

*Transferring numbers from old Garmin GPS to new Raymarine unit*

Can someone point me in the right direction here? 
I have an old Garmin 172C that I would like to transfer the 400 plus numbers from and put into my new Raymarine Dragonfly GPS/Fishfinder.

Anyone here in the Pensacola / Milton area do this? I know there may / will be a fee, am willing to pay for it.

The Garmin has a BlueChart "read only" data card and the Raymarine has the new Navionics "US Silver" SD/microSD card. 

Thanks in advance for your help

Regards


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Paxton, you are not allowing PM's right now. But i just did the same thing not too long ago. It's a bit of a process but i would be happy to help get you all set up. No fee. Just happy to help a PFF'er. Call me at 850-293-1438


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

paxton said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction here?
> I have an old Garmin 172C that I would like to transfer the 400 plus numbers from and put into my new Raymarine Dragonfly GPS/Fishfinder.
> 
> Anyone here in the Pensacola / Milton area do this? I know there may / will be a fee, am willing to pay for it.
> ...


Sounds very "doable". Store GPS coords fron Garmin to a BLANK sd card, import into pc using babel or mapsource, write to a BLANK microSD in FSH format, import into Raymarine unit..


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

The Garmin card is not the G2 version. It is obsolete as of 2011. One end of the card has a 20 pin connector that apparently fits onto a plug located inside of the machine. Hope this clarifies my situation.

Thx for the replies


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

That card should only be for your maps. Not your waypoints.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

You would need a Garmin USB Data Card programmer, a blank data card, and Mapsource to do this since the Garmin 172C uses Garmin's proprietary data cards. Your research to date probably already has discovered this.


----------



## Odesign1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Try Jerry at Georges Marine Electronics, he has transferred #s for me in the past, He is reasonably priced.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

Odesign1 said:


> Try Jerry at Georges Marine Electronics, he has transferred #s for me in the past, He is reasonably priced.


 
Took your advice................1 day later it was done. :thumbup:

Thx :thumbsup:


----------



## Odesign1 (Jun 4, 2011)

That is great, they are realky good guys.


----------

